# Fire On The Mountain - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Marshall Tucker Band's acoustic classic: a quick look at the essentials of this great tune.......thanks for watching! 

guitar - Collings 01ASB 


YouTube - Fire On The Mountain (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

